# for the Connecticut folks - photo with the Easter Bunny



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am in Texas, so of course can't do this with my girls. But my poor chicken dog kayCee would probably be terrified of "the Easter Bunny" --a GIANT RABBIT, Mom you gotta be kidding if you think i am going to get near it. Honey would probably be trying to lick it's ears!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I have to admit, I'm concerned that Faith will try to bite his ears.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Awwwww post pics after , pls.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> I have to admit, I'm concerned that Faith will try to bite his ears.


I didn't go last year, but we did take part. Can't wait to see Faith with the bunny!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

well, it went ok

she was ok with the Easter Bunny, but they were taking the photos in a room that had their Macau in it and the bird was freaking her out - it kept screetching really loud.

unfortunately, she was grumpy with the other dogs in line. there were several friendly dogs who wanted to say hi, but she kept growling at them. 

but - here she is -


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, Faith Grumpy? Not our Faith! Very cute Patty. I'm glad to hear other peoples dogs growl, too!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Faith looks a little unsure on the Mr. Bunny.  Cute picture though. Sorry the other dogs that got too forward with her.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

oh it was so embarassing. the people in line in front of us had two huge Mastiffs - the male was 185 and the female was 167. she was growling at them. even though they came over wagging their tails, i think their size just spooked her.

then, i ended up winning a basket in their raffle. we went back today to pick it up and she was all weird again. i wonder if she remembers the animal control she was at and it upsets her to go back to them or something.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder if she picked up on a scent. They may wash those places down with something familiar??? Shadow has embarassed me on a few occassion. People don't think a Golden growls...He loves people, but most dogs are not really his cup of tea.


----------

